

Why it must be your most interesting idea - epynonymous
https://www.getsdone.io/blog

======
arunitc
I get big red page in Chrome saying your SSL certificate does not match the
domain. You need to fix that first. Also another big red message on you
website explaining your product. Please use a different colour

~~~
epynonymous
ok, this is fixed, please have a look.

~~~
arunitc
Nope, still get the same Google warning and your red background

~~~
epynonymous
sorry for the late response, thought this thread was dead. i'm using various
browsers safari ios, safari mac os x, chrome, etc, not seeing this problem
after my changes.

i imagine this maybe a problem with your browser cache? basically i have re-
routed all http requests to https and the certificate is valid (purchased from
rapidssl). what browser are you using?

